# Rockets to monitor Dwight Howard's minutes, coach Kevin McHale says



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- Houston Rockets coach Kevin McHale said Monday the team will monitor the workload of star center Dwight Howard this upcoming season.
> 
> McHale said during the Rockets' media day session he doesn't have a specific plan for number of minutes played or whether Howard will participate in back-to-backs, but team doctors and the strength and conditioning staff will play a significant role in determining what guidelines the team might use.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13764207/dwight-howard-houston-rockets-minutes-monitored-season


----------

